# Reformed Theological Education in Australia



## Mikey (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi All!

A couple weeks ago, I created a thread regarding academic theological education. You guys were so helpful, I though I'd throw a couple other questions into the ring.

I am currently enrolled with Reformed Theological College (RTC). Even though they've been awesome thus far, I am considering transferring to another school due to the fact that RTC's flexible delivery mode will not be as flexible as I'll need the course to be (I'll be studying part-time while working full-time). I am considering Ridley Theological College, which offers a fully online MDiv, and is a school that claims to provide theological education in the "Anglican, Reformed and Evangelical tradition". Yet the school features on its faculty ordained female lecturers (and boasts about hiring both complementarians and egalitarians). So let me ask a couple questions:

1) Any of you who are antiquated with Ridley, would you recommend the college despite their weakness in the area of gender distinctions?

2) Knowing what God has said about gender distinctions and the qualification of eldership, would it be against you conscience to take a class at seminary, sitting under a female lecturer? Why/why not? If not, would the fact that she is ordained into the ministry make any difference to your answer?

3) Are there any other seminaries in Australia/New Zealand that you would recommend, that offer a fully online (not just live-streamed) MDiv in the Reformed tradition, preferably accredited by the Australian College of Theology (ACT)? The school would have to be in Aus/NZ to qualify for government funding.

4) On a somewhat unrelated note, I am also interested as to what schools Aus/NZ minsters here on the Board send their aspiring theological students (online or on-campus).

Thanks in advance for all your responses!

[EDIT: I shortened the post to the bare substance]


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 31, 2019)

With respect to 4), the Free Reformed Churches of Australia currently send their students to the Canadian Reformed Theological Seminary in Hamilton, Ontario. However, we are also working on a long-term plan to establish our own seminary in Australia.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 31, 2019)

Guido's Brother said:


> However, we are also working on a long-term plan to establish our own seminary in Australia.



Wow! It would be awesome to see how that pans out.


----------



## R. Andrew Compton (Jul 31, 2019)

Mikey said:


> Hi All!
> 
> 4) On a somewhat unrelated note, I am also interested as to what schools Aus/NZ minsters here on the Board send their aspiring theological students (online or on-campus).
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your responses!



We've had a number of RCNZ students come to Chicagoland to study at Mid-America Reformed Seminary these past several years. (Sorry I don't have the numbers offhand.) We've developed a good working relationship with the RCNZ over the years and have several of our alums serving ably in her midst.


----------



## Josh Williamson (Aug 1, 2019)

Knowing some of the lecturers at Ridley, and having friends who have studied there, I would recommend NOT attending. 

Australia is a wasteland for good theological education from a Reformed perspective. RTC is probably the best, then some of the Presbyterian colleges. I have heard good things about the Pressie college in Sydney, but it has been awhile since I looked at them. 

One of the challenges I face as a Pastor is where to send the men who want to study formally in Australia. My first advice is always to consider an online school from the US, if that isn't possible, then look at local options.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 1, 2019)

Josh Williamson said:


> Australia is a wasteland for good theological education from a Reformed perspective.



Exactly. This is one of the reasons why I'm supportive of our churches (Free Reformed) establishing a seminary in Australia. This country (and region) desperately needs confessionally robust Reformed theological training. If our long-term plan comes to fruition, my hope is that it will serve not only the Free Reformed Churches, but others as well.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 1, 2019)

Guido's Brother said:


> Exactly. This is one of the reasons why I'm supportive of our churches (Free Reformed) establishing a seminary in Australia. This country (and region) desperately needs confessionally robust Reformed theological training. If our long-term plan comes to fruition, my hope is that it will serve not only the Free Reformed Churches, but others as well.


You may like to discuss with the Reformed Churches of NZ. The RCNZ send many students to Mid-America as noted above. It is a very confessional seminary, but something closer would be better.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 1, 2019)

Stephen L Smith said:


> You may like to discuss with the Reformed Churches of NZ. The RCNZ send many students to Mid-America as noted above. It is a very confessional seminary, but something closer would be better.



Yes, RCNZ is on our radar. It would be awesome if we could serve the RCNZ as well!

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Aug 1, 2019)

R. Andrew Compton said:


> We've had a number of RCNZ students come to Chicagoland to study at Mid-America Reformed Seminary these past several years. (Sorry I don't have the numbers offhand.) We've developed a good working relationship with the RCNZ over the years and have several of our alums serving ably in her midst.


I worship with the RCNZ and concur with your comments. The ideal though would be something closer to New Zealand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey (Aug 2, 2019)

Guido's Brother said:


> Exactly. This is one of the reasons why I'm supportive of our churches (Free Reformed) establishing a seminary in Australia. This country (and region) desperately needs confessionally robust Reformed theological training. If our long-term plan comes to fruition, my hope is that it will serve not only the Free Reformed Churches, but others as well.



I truly hope that (fully flexible) online degree programs will be strongly considered. It may be the case that theological education is best delivered on-campus (debatable), but the preference for that study-mode ought not be a reason for seminaries to restrict their degree programs to that format. Many people cannot afford to relocate and take time off work to study, and it seems to me that the theologically weak seminaries have a monopoly on the online education, while the good seminaries are not sufficiently reaching out to those outside the area of their campus. My guess is that pretty much every seminary is going to involved in the online game sooner or later--but the earlier for the good ones the better!


----------

